# Submariner /W No Date Homage Wanted!



## PhilippG (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello!

My name is Philipp and

I am addicted to the Submariner design.

However I dislike the technical improvements over the original design.

A "Homage" with no date would be a good start for me.

It can have all kinds of logos on it. ... 

Philipp


----------



## PhilippG (Mar 24, 2011)

Did I mention I like this forum? Good to be here !


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw a perfect one on ebay the other day...well when I say perfect, It might have been shitty(who knows), but the design was sweet, it was as you described but with no logos/branding, I'll have a look and see if I can find it/ something similar


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

PhilippG said:


> ... However I dislike the technical improvements over the original design.
> 
> A "Homage" with no date would be a good start for me.
> 
> It can have all kinds of logos on it. ...


Look for a Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage (had a sort of "COMEX" label on the dial, no date) in the various sales channels, Gunter discontinued selling it last year, but many are surely about.

Steinhart's "old model" page

Also, watch for O&W/WCT 5513 or diver models ... Albert Wajs did a few with no date, using an ETA 2824-2 movement (date wheel present, just covered). If you find something with an ETA 2824-2 movement, our host could perhaps refit it with a generic dial.


----------



## PhilippG (Mar 24, 2011)

Anything with a large Acrylic Crystal maybe?

Or something in Invicta territory and swap the crystal

HOT stuff!


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is the one Im talking about, it's called a Sterile Sub (no Idea if they are any good, maybe someone on here can help out with that) look like they go for around Â£80










the one's David mentioned might suit better, at least in the case of those you know you'll be getting a good watch.

I kind of like the idea of a watch with no branding on it, hopefully someone on here knows something about Sterile Subs.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> PhilippG said:
> 
> 
> > ... However I dislike the technical improvements over the original design.
> ...


what price range are we talking for either of these?


----------



## PhilippG (Mar 24, 2011)

However sterile, I do like the crystal shape on that watch! Pretty good combination. Not the shallowest of crystals it seems to me. In that pricerange, I would consider changig details to my taste.

Really good. For perfection:

The Steinhart vintage Ocean seems to have a crystal shallower than on the Steinhart vintage Ocean red.

http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,219906,219906

the bezel is Seiko-style. Different from what I see on his site

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&Sel_ID=9&artnr=191


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The O1VR comes with a domed plexi crystal, giving it a vintage look, I don't remember what was on the old O1V (same?). The current version now has a more Rolex-like bezel and lovely engraved caseback. I'm tempted to get one just because it's such a lovely watch. I don't like Gunter's ice cream cone hour hand, though, would swap out with slimmer hands.

I believe that someone named Helenarou sells a sterile sub with cheap movement, though there are many who buy some Alphas or Orients, then replace the 21,600 bph movement with a higher beat rate ETA movement, different dial, etc. Oh, there's a firm here in the Colonies called Raven Watch Company that sells a sort of 6538/5513 repro, with minimal marking on the dial. He might sell his dial separately. :think:


----------



## PhilippG (Mar 24, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> The O1VR comes with a domed plexi crystal, giving it a vintage look, I don't remember what was on the old O1V (same?). The current version now has a more Rolex-like bezel and lovely engraved caseback. I'm tempted to get one just because it's such a lovely watch. I don't like Gunter's ice cream cone hour hand, though, would swap out with slimmer hands.


I have issues with some of the bezels. Apart from that, I like it, with the big crystal!

So far I find no version without date to start modifying.

Philipp


----------



## PhilippG (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Kemmner 007


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Phillip,

Have a look on the manbushijie website under "without logo" and there are some nice options at a reasonable cost there that would provide a great base to start modding.


----------



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

A bit random - but I'm liking the old 50p EEC coin

Like the watch also!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

What about the water resistancy of all anonimous /sterile dial homages?It`s not even 30m.Go for a Steinhart and you won`t be disappointed!It`s real diver though...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

mitadoc said:


> What about the water resistancy of all anonimous /sterile dial homages?It`s not even 30m.Go for a Steinhart and you won`t be disappointed!It`s real diver though...


This is a good point - well posted.

If water resistance is important, you (the OP) might want to be a little careful with homages as such, they rarely offer anything above a nominal 3atm. Good example being the MQJ Sub - not a bad place to start for having a pop at modding, or getting the feel for a cheap, (very) cheap sub (Â£15!) but I wouldn't fall off a yacht wearing it Same as I understand it with Chronotac and likely Parnis as well.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i think parnis sub homages are actually well made just dont buy the GMT model its a crappy movement


----------

